# Different types of "pit bull" owners and this forum. long read.



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

tonight i was thinking about this. the more and more time i spend on internet forums interacting with various dog owners i start to feel like there is just such a huge difference between not only our dogs but ourselves as owners. you have your rescue people, your show dog people, your bully people, your what i call casual owners who just happen to have a dog, and your game dog people like me. it occurs to me that some of the "rules" i have about dogs just might not apply to other types of dogs and their owners. for example, the topic of socialization has come up on here a lot lately. when i was a kid my family had game dogs, true bulldogs. this was before all those people breeding that type of dog in my area shut down operations due to legal issues. where i came from socialization of your dog was a joke. if you let it go anywhere near another dog, there was going to be a fight, bottom line. now with so many "pit bull" type dogs out there that probably isnt the case with everyone. 

now on to my next point and other reason i wanted to make this thread. i think that out of all the dog forums ive joined, creeped, trolled  whatever, this is by far the best. every other forum ive been to seemed to be run by a certain type of dog owner and isnt the most tolerant of any others. this particular forum just has a better variety of owners (to me at least) and is more open to different types of people and dogs. keep up the good work ladies and gents!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats why I have stayed here for the many years I have. I own a little bit of everything and like pretty much all animals in general so I love a forum were we not only have many bully breeds, but also other breeds and a variety of animals as well like reptiles. We are a good group that can just share whatever we have without a certain "type" that you have to have to be "in" and get any comments on your thread lol.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

same here. ive always been an animal person, dogs arent my only pets. ive seen some posts made on here that i KNOW would just invite nonstop flaming on other forums and its nice to see that people can come here and talk dogs with a wide variety of people with little chance of coming away feeling burned. on some forums i just know that my posts are going to be met with some harsh criticism but not so much here.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I know .. this forum is really nice and tolerant compared to a few other's I belong to. That's why when people complain and say we are mean here I am like are you kidding me??? LOL This place is a saint compared to many others.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL I know .. this forum is really nice and tolerant compared to a few other's I belong to. That's why when people complain and say we are mean here I am like are you kidding me??? LOL This place is a saint compared to many others.


yeah i try to be nice to everyone online, even the ones i think are idiots. one thing ive learned in life is just because you might know more about one topic than some people, in this case dogs, doesnt mean you should try and belittle that person. i know plenty of smart people than know squat about dogs and could easily humble me on many topics. no reason to act superior cause i might have more experience with a pooch.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

this really is a great forum like me i came here to learn just about the breed in general, but i'm learning alot more, my next adventure will be teaching my dog how to be a catch dog so when i go visit the inlaws we can go huntin (i'd love for him to be able to dispatch a boar, but i think that's wishful thinking).


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I was honestly afraid of trying out this site, because I thought I would get flamed for having a rescued Pit. (It's happened. Seriously-- some jerk said that she wasn't worth  since she wasn't "papered", so we should just have her PTS, because she would never amount to anything.) 
I am an all around animal lover.  We have the dogs, Keira and Caesar, 2 cats, a Ball Python, and a Betta (Siamese Fighting Fish). I don't care if my Pit is "game"... all I care about is that she is healthy and happy. 
I like this forum because everyone is so friendly! And a gathering this large of so many experienced people is hard to come by.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> I was honestly afraid of trying out this site, because I thought I would get flamed for having a rescued Pit. (It's happened. Seriously-- some jerk said that she wasn't worth  since she wasn't "papered", so we should just have her PTS, because she would never amount to anything.)
> I am an all around animal lover.  We have the dogs, Keira and Caesar, 2 cats, a Ball Python, and a Betta (Siamese Fighting Fish). I don't care if my Pit is "game"... all I care about is that she is healthy and happy.
> I like this forum because everyone is so friendly! And a gathering this large of so many experienced people is hard to come by.


:clap: Good for you for rescuing. You just never know your pup may have a ped, and even if she doesn't that doesn't make her worthless. My boy Dosia is a rescue. One day Ryan was down at the tattoo shop, I stayed home that day, having a totally normal day and all of a sudden this girl came walking in with a tiny pup. She told him her boyfriends brother bought him a week ago and was abusing him, she said he almost died so she took him. I had been talking about getting another APBT since my last one was killed, R.I.P. Cray. I had Dosia for a long time before I found his breeders. Come to find out this dog actually has a nice ped. He is registered to the first owner and he was neutered before we found the breeders so I don't have his papers but who cares. He is still my working dog  He will be doing WP under a LP, and we've been getting ready for Dock Diving as well. The dog makes the dog, not the papers. You could have a dog with a nice ped that  out quick and a non ped dog that can go all day. Every dog makes it's own path


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LOL I know .. this forum is really nice and tolerant compared to a few other's I belong to. That's why when people complain and say we are mean here I am like are you kidding me??? LOL This place is a saint compared to many others.


yep! love it for this reason though! I find it especially hard talking on other forums, owning a petbull that is game bred 

I love you guys (girls)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

rob32 said:


> tonight i was thinking about this. the more and more time i spend on internet forums interacting with various dog owners i start to feel like there is just such a huge difference between not only our dogs but ourselves as owners. you have your rescue people, your show dog people, your bully people, your what i call casual owners who just happen to have a dog, and your game dog people like me. it occurs to me that some of the "rules" i have about dogs just might not apply to other types of dogs and their owners. for example, the topic of socialization has come up on here a lot lately. when i was a kid my family had game dogs, true bulldogs. this was before all those people breeding that type of dog in my area shut down operations due to legal issues.* where i came from socialization of your dog was a joke. if you let it go anywhere near another dog, there was going to be a fight, bottom line. now with so many "pit bull" type dogs out there that probably isnt the case with everyone.*
> 
> now on to my next point and other reason i wanted to make this thread. i think that out of all the dog forums ive joined, creeped, trolled  whatever, this is by far the best. every other forum ive been to seemed to be run by a certain type of dog owner and isnt the most tolerant of any others. this particular forum just has a better variety of owners (to me at least) and is more open to different types of people and dogs. keep up the good work ladies and gents!


I know that is how it was back in pre 1976 and really that's a shame but I understand the mentality. I have real bulldogs and I love when I have picked up new dogs off yards that the owners always say I will never be able to make this game bred APBT do what I want it to do and it won't b able to do sports because of the DA. I love that I can take any game bred APBT from a pup ( that is important!) and mold them into what I want. We all know the DA is still there but with training and socializing they are the best working dogs hands down. Not every owner can do that with these dogs but because I have had them for so long it really has become a science to raising them. My biggest struggle has been Barca but that is because he did not live with me in his most important months of his life. He is DA is in check but his toy drive is so over the top the owner I co-own him with really mess that part up. There are many people like me who have been able to raise these dogs and go on to do great things with them in sports. when it comes to managing DA it really is on how you raise them and how you can keep even the most DA dog under control.

I know this is off topic a bit from your OP but I just had to say that!

We do have a great forum but still it is not a fit for just anyone. If you are rude and disrespectful you do not belong here, on the other hand if you are too soft of a person and cannot take constructive criticism then you will have a hard time on any forum. Don't take things personal we are all here for the betterment of the breed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> I was honestly afraid of trying out this site, because I thought I would get flamed for having a rescued Pit. (It's happened. Seriously-- some jerk said that she wasn't worth  since she wasn't "papered", so we should just have her PTS, because she would never amount to anything.)
> I am an all around animal lover.  We have the dogs, Keira and Caesar, 2 cats, a Ball Python, and a Betta (Siamese Fighting Fish). I don't care if my Pit is "game"... all I care about is that she is healthy and happy.
> I like this forum because everyone is so friendly! And a gathering this large of so many experienced people is hard to come by.


Some of my best working APBT's are rescues with no papers. Who ever said that is a real idiot and knows nothing of dogs.... Good for you for rescuing, there are so many out there that need good homes.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

YAY. I FEEL THE LOOOOOOVE.  lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is the same reason I'm on this forum as well.I've tried several other forums and either just didn't feel as at home as I do here or I didn't have the right kind of dog to really participate in too much.I find that I fit in here so well because I like most of the people,we act like one big family for the most part.And I like apbt's,amstaff's,and bullies.So this is the perfect place for me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> This is the same reason I'm on this forum as well.I've tried several other forums and either just didn't feel as at home as I do here or I didn't have the right kind of dog to really participate in too much.I find that I fit in here so well because I like most of the people,we act like one big family for the most part.And I like apbt's,amstaff's,and bullies.So this is the perfect place for me.


:rofl: OMG your siggy is killin me! That's too funny :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl: HAHA!I was thinking about taking it off but I think now I'll leave it!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea you should totally leave it. It cracks me up every time I read one of your posts


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:woof: Alright it's getting left then.Anything to make someone laugh :thumbsup:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Lisa ya gotta leave the siggy, I bust out lmaoooo everytime I see it  

And this is one of two foruma I belong too, both pit bull forums  I lOVE it here, best place to be 

awww HUGSSSSSS to all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I know right, It seriously makes me giggle every time  
Tye I agree this is the best forum. I love you guys (mega hugs)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mega Hugs to all, and yeah I seriously rofl when Isaw it the first time, I had to do a double take


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my first thread I have ever been on long term,and stayed. I was referred here by Becca,when I made a post on CL about finding a place I could go with my dogs. At the time I had just rescued Bruno,and had no idea what I was doing. to me he was just another dog,and I didn't see why everyone was so worked up about him.
Everyone here was a lot of help. So I stuck around.

Good thing I did too. Or I'd still be taking Bruno to dog parks.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Katie, you know I'm glad ya here, and Becca is awesome, love that chick I need to call her, btw thanks  Hugs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea speaking of miss Becca I need to call her too lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha her phone is gonna be blowing up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL I can't wait to see how the pic we took turned out


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

rob32 said:


> tonight i was thinking about this. the more and more time i spend on internet forums interacting with various dog owners i start to feel like there is just such a huge difference between not only our dogs but ourselves as owners. you have your rescue people, your show dog people, your bully people, your what i call casual owners who just happen to have a dog, and your game dog people like me. it occurs to me that some of the "rules" i have about dogs just might not apply to other types of dogs and their owners. for example, the topic of socialization has come up on here a lot lately. when i was a kid my family had game dogs, true bulldogs. this was before all those people breeding that type of dog in my area shut down operations due to legal issues. where i came from socialization of your dog was a joke. if you let it go anywhere near another dog, there was going to be a fight, bottom line. now with so many "pit bull" type dogs out there that probably isnt the case with everyone.
> 
> now on to my next point and other reason i wanted to make this thread. i think that out of all the dog forums ive joined, creeped, trolled  whatever, this is by far the best. every other forum ive been to seemed to be run by a certain type of dog owner and isnt the most tolerant of any others. this particular forum just has a better variety of owners (to me at least) and is more open to different types of people and dogs. keep up the good work ladies and gents!


even though i've only been here a few days, i'm already liking this place a whole lot more than the last forum i was a part of. they were so cliquey and i felt as if i had to prove myself there, that i really knew a thing or two about dogs. even after a hundred-some posts, i still felt hostility and unappreciated.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOLL I can't wait to see how the pic we took turned out


I saw it. LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This forum and its members have taught me to accept people do like other breeds that I have not liked so much and they are FUN people too! And I thnk the bully owners for giving me an open mind about their breed.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

replying to the first post.. i feel the same way. most of the time i dont have time to participate a whole lot so thats why my post count is low lol b ut i do enjoy this forum a lot. i do read all the others quite a bit too. i dont have to name them all everyone, knows them lol.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

You forgot about that other kind of owner; The Thug wannabe's who think owning a "Pit" dog is a status kind of thing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I saw it. LOL


Really, how cute is it lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty darn cute. And I want a kitty. :/

No not really. LOL. No more animals for me.

At least you didn't have animals in the way. Beia ruined both of our shots. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Beia, she's a crack up. Dang now I wanna see it lol. My son was so sad when she took that kitty. He named him Blue and it was his favorite kitty, it was kinda sad. It's ok though we kept Pierre and I told him he'd get to see pics of him later too


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The kitty looked just like my moms old cat Piper,sadly she ran away when we moved,and we never found her.
Good job on the tattoo btw. I'm assuming you did it correct?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, thank you  Dosia was so butthurt he kept staring in at us like, WTF? loll He's not allowed to be in during tattoo time


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

FurMomma<3 said:


> even though i've only been here a few days, i'm already liking this place a whole lot more than the last forum i was a part of. they were so cliquey and i felt as if i had to prove myself there, that i really knew a thing or two about dogs. even after a hundred-some posts, i still felt hostility and unappreciated.


That's the way I felt on other forums.I think this is the 3rd one I tried out and it will be my main one.I still go on other forums from time to time when I get bored but never post just for that reason.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Aximus Prime said:


> You forgot about that other kind of owner; The Thug wannabe's who think owning a "Pit" dog is a status kind of thing


i didnt forget that type i just dont see them on any forums. i dont think they know how to use the intrawebz.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

rob32 said:


> i didnt forget that type i just dont see them on any forums. i dont think they know how to use the intrawebz.


No they do, i see enough BYB websites advertising hard dogs. :flush::rofl::roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rob32 said:


> i didnt forget that type i just dont see them on any forums. i dont think they know how to use the intrawebz.


Naw they come hurz ands canz types so wez ban dem.:roll: For reals muhahahaha!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Naw they come hurz ands canz types so wez ban dem.:roll: For reals muhahahaha!


hahahahahah that's awesome ^^^


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

rob32 said:


> tonight i was thinking about this. the more and more time i spend on internet forums interacting with various dog owners i start to feel like there is just such a huge difference between not only our dogs but ourselves as owners. you have your rescue people, your show dog people, your bully people, your what i call casual owners who just happen to have a dog, and your game dog people like me. it occurs to me that some of the "rules" i have about dogs just might not apply to other types of dogs and their owners. for example, the topic of socialization has come up on here a lot lately. when i was a kid my family had game dogs, true bulldogs. this was before all those people breeding that type of dog in my area shut down operations due to legal issues. where i came from socialization of your dog was a joke. if you let it go anywhere near another dog, there was going to be a fight, bottom line. now with so many "pit bull" type dogs out there that probably isnt the case with everyone.
> 
> now on to my next point and other reason i wanted to make this thread. i think that out of all the dog forums ive joined, creeped, trolled  whatever, this is by far the best. every other forum ive been to seemed to be run by a certain type of dog owner and isnt the most tolerant of any others. this particular forum just has a better variety of owners (to me at least) and is more open to different types of people and dogs. keep up the good work ladies and gents!


This place is awesome!

I agree about different owners and dogs, a lot of us have different expectations of our dogs but I think for the most part now a days they have the same fundamental "values"...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Naw they come hurz ands canz types so wez ban dem.:roll: For reals muhahahaha!


:goodpost: LMAO


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It is funny, I belong to a few forums but only two I've been able to stand enough to stay on. 

And I agree, papers don't make the dog good or bad. I know many awesome working dogs that were picked up from shelters. (Although if breeding... Should have some sort of written record of your dog's background.) 

And I didn't know that about Dosia, little guy is lucky he found a great home!


----------



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

I have learned so much about the breed here and appreciate the kindness shown to me. I haven't really checked too many other forums because once I found this one I knew it was a keeper!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i think this forum works because the bleeding hearts dont jump on the game/working people and vice-versa.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> It is funny, I belong to a few forums but only two I've been able to stand enough to stay on.
> 
> And I agree, papers don't make the dog good or bad. I know many awesome working dogs that were picked up from shelters. (Although if breeding... Should have some sort of written record of your dog's background.)
> 
> And I didn't know that about Dosia, little guy is lucky he found a great home!


Thank you  He had a pretty rough start into this world but he turned out to be an amazing dog. I couldn't be happier or prouder of the confident dog he turned into. :woof: I am truly thankful that we ended up with each other. I was actually trying to decide on 2 kennels where I was going to get my pup from and like magic, the perfect dog fell into my lap. :woof:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

zohawn said:


> i think this forum works because the bleeding hearts dont jump on the game/working people and vice-versa.


this is one of my favorite things about this forum. a lot of the pit bull forums ive seen are one or the other. this place seems to be a nice mix of the two.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

rob32 said:


> this is one of my favorite things about this forum. a lot of the pit bull forums ive seen are one or the other. this place seems to be a nice mix of the two.


both will usually fight to the death to proove their points, too.

lol, the humans on the forum i mean =o


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol zohawn, you are absolutely correct, they say it's not the dogs ya have to worry about


----------

